# Baratza Forte?



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been reading about the Forte grinder for my V60 brewing
I don't do espresso at the moment so that is not an issue
It seems like the next step up will be a lot more expensive like EG-1 or EK43
Just wondering if there are other grinders at similar price range that I should consider?
I am looking for flat burrs only, ideally a good single doser would be good... Also if anyone has bought an EG-1 before, is there import tax or some other VAT to pay as well?
Thanks


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you're not going for espresso, why not the wilfa svart? James Hoffman gave it a good review. Your comment about only wanting flats rules out the king of mid priced single dosing, which is the Niche. Have you considered the Ceado E37SD? It's an espresso focussed grinder, but it can be adjusted to the range you desire. The Eureka Atom Pro 75 that Belle Barista has in stock comes with the puffer hopper for single dosing too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

allikat said:


> Your comment about only wanting flats rules out the king of mid priced single dosing, which is the Niche.


 There's also the flat burr Wilfa at £275/325 depending on whether it has the inbuilt scale or not.

It single doses just fine, but it doesn't have the solid feel of the Niche, it's also easy to use without much mess.

No evidence that grind distribution is on par with Forte/EK/Apex, but it makes nice enough cups.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah that's the thing

A flat burr distribution seems to be better and Forte seems to be okay?

I haven't seen much info about the distribution of Wilfa though


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

allikat said:


> If you're not going for espresso, why not the wilfa svart? James Hoffman gave it a good review. Your comment about only wanting flats rules out the king of mid priced single dosing, which is the Niche. Have you considered the Ceado E37SD? It's an espresso focussed grinder, but it can be adjusted to the range you desire. The Eureka Atom Pro 75 that Belle Barista has in stock comes with the puffer hopper for single dosing too.


 Gotta say I haven't looked into Caedo because I don't know much about the brand

I'm using feldgrind2 at the moment and I suppose I wanna have a look at flat. I looked into atom pro and it seems that some people are reporting a retention of 2-4g, which is quite high because I'm brewing with 15g at the moment


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Ceado stuff looks really good with solid design and manufacture. The E37 is definitely my grinder of choice in the event of a lottery win. It's definitely highly spoken of by lots of people. Big burrs that are easy to clean, and don't lose your grind setting when doing so. The E37SD is the E37 with a single dosing kit on top.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> yeah that's the thing
> 
> A flat burr distribution seems to be better and Forte seems to be okay?
> 
> I haven't seen much info about the distribution of Wilfa though


 Forte/EK-43/Apex are narrow distributions, but there's not a lot of evidence that this is necessarily better for brewed.

The Wilfa flat burr is similar to the Niche, so there's clearly some overlap. Kinu conical brew burr seems well regarded but not particularly narrow.

I'd be concerned with which you like the look/features of most.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Neo said:


> I have been reading about the Forte grinder for my V60 brewing
> I don't do espresso at the moment so that is not an issue
> It seems like the next step up will be a lot more expensive like EG-1 or EK43
> Just wondering if there are other grinders at similar price range that I should consider?
> ...


 @EricC Had an EG-1 from new I think.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

If you'll only do V60 I really recommend a hand grinder such as Feldgrind, Comandante or Kinu - I think they work just as good, take the least amount of space. If you'll regularly grind 30g + then I would go for an electric.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Neo said:


> Also if anyone has bought an EG-1 before, is there import tax or some other VAT to pay as well?
> Thanks


 As @Rhys has said, I used to have one of the early, separate PSU, LynWeber EG-1's

As far as i can remember, yes, you will get to pay Import Duty but also VAT payable to DHL.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

EricC said:


> As @Rhys has said, I used to have one of the early, separate PSU, LynWeber EG-1's
> 
> As far as i can remember, yes, you will get to pay Import Duty but also VAT payable to DHL.


 cheers


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

the_partisan said:


> If you'll only do V60 I really recommend a hand grinder such as Feldgrind, Comandante or Kinu - I think they work just as good, take the least amount of space. If you'll regularly grind 30g + then I would go for an electric.


 i have a feld yes, just wondering if other grinders can give a better grind distribution


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

> 14 hours ago, allikat said:
> 
> Ceado stuff looks really good with solid design and manufacture. The E37 is definitely my grinder of choice in the event of a lottery win. It's definitely highly spoken of by lots of people. Big burrs that are easy to clean, and don't lose your grind setting when doing so. The E37SD is the E37 with a single dosing kit on top.


 oh i'd look into it, prelim looks like it's almost 2 grand lol


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> i have a feld yes, just wondering if other grinders can give a better grind distribution


 Forte/Vario/Apex/EK-43 have narrower grind distributions (if you are buying with this particular parameter in mind then these look like the likely candidates), but the relationship between distribution characteristics, especially narrowness as a specific parameter (separate from grind size & whether the peak is nearer/farther from larger particle size), and cup quality is very, very hazy.

You could buy a grinder with a wider distribution than your Feld & see an improvement, or the inverse.


----------

